# PE Books allowed in IL



## Syama (Apr 3, 2010)

Any idea whether Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery books allowed in IL? Also whether bounded notes allowed in IL?

Thanks


----------



## pelaw (Apr 4, 2010)

I think all books are allowed unless they are "solutions" books. For example, I took Mechanical in IL and all books were allowed unless the were solutions books, the exception was MERM or EERM. Notes are not allowed even if bounded as far as I know. Tables, Charts, etc., must be bounded if brought.


----------



## jassiinpublic (Apr 10, 2010)

When you say bound, do you mean hard bound? Will a 3-ring binder be acceptable?



pelaw said:


> I think all books are allowed unless they are "solutions" books. For example, I took Mechanical in IL and all books were allowed unless the were solutions books, the exception was MERM or EERM. Notes are not allowed even if bounded as far as I know. Tables, Charts, etc., must be bounded if brought.


----------



## threatta (Apr 10, 2010)

This is straight from the *NCEES website*. The exam is administered by NCEES and as far as I know should be administered the same in every state.

PE and PS exams

The PE and PS exams are open book. Any reference materials you bring must be bound and remain bound during the exam. Loose paper may be bound with ring binders, brads, plastic snap binders, spiral-bound notebooks, and screw posts, but not with staples. Sticky notes and flags are permitted only when they remain attached to book pages.

This is from the *Texas Board of Professional Engineers*. I wasn't able to find anything for Illinois but you may want to ask just to be safe.

EXAMINATION and REFERENCE MATERIALS

The Principles and Practice of Engineering Examination is an open book examination. ONLY the following items may be brought into the examination room:

a. NCEES will provide pencils for exams. Candidates will not be allowed to bring in their own pencils.

b. Calculators: NCEES has a list of calculators that are permitted in the exam room. No other calculators will be permitted. See NCEES Calculator Policy for more information and an updated list of calculators.

c. Reference Materials

◦This may include handbooks, textbooks, and other bound reference material. Bound materials are considered to be materials which are permanently bound (stitched or glued) and materials fastened securely in a cover by fasteners which penetrate all papers (multi-ring binders, spiral notebooks, snap binders, brads, screw posts, etc.). Materials must remain bound throughout the examination.

◦P.E. Sample Exams, Study Guides, and Solution Manuals are permitted.

◦Books may have handwritten highlights or notes in them as long as they are in ink (no pencil).

◦No writing is allowed in any reference materials during the examination.

◦Candidates are not permitted to share or exchange reference materials.

◦Page markers, including self adhesive tabs or sticky notes, are permitted.

◦Scratch pads/paper are not permitted.

◦All work must be done in the solution pamphlets/examination booklets.


----------



## pelaw (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is the pdf for Illinois that explains what is NOT approved. http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf


----------



## threatta (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow. That is surprising that different states would allow different reference material. Good luck to those in Illinois! Glad I am taking it in Texas.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 10, 2010)

pelaw said:


> Here is the pdf for Illinois that explains what is NOT approved. http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf


Wow, glad I am not talking the exam in Illinois!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Paul S said:


> pelaw said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the pdf for Illinois that explains what is NOT approved. http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf
> ...


it wasn't that bad. the state is all about copyright infringment hence the no photocoping textbooks/manuals and binding them. just bring the stupid books with you, you are allowed as many as you want. also I really don;t see how having 6 minutes solutions or other problem books would help you all that much other than to try to pigeon hole a problem and that would probably take just as long as trying to solve the problem.


----------



## dianevp (Feb 18, 2011)

I just checked with the IL testing center (Continental) and NO handwritten notes are allowed!


----------



## speedyox (Feb 18, 2011)

dianevp said:


> I just checked with the IL testing center (Continental) and NO handwritten notes are allowed!


In October, Schaum's guides were NOT allowed. Handwritten notes were NOT allowed. But surprisingly, they were allowing binders with printed material. I wouldn't count on that though, since the rules seem to prohibit material not copyrighted and publisher bound.


----------



## willsee (Feb 18, 2011)

speedyox said:


> dianevp said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked with the IL testing center (Continental) and NO handwritten notes are allowed!
> ...


Hopefully I'll get a response from them as I have copyrighted e-books and I would like to print and bind one or two of them to bring with me.


----------



## dianevp (Feb 18, 2011)

willsee said:


> speedyox said:
> 
> 
> > dianevp said:
> ...



The rep from the testing center said that more and more ebooks are coming out and they are considering allowing them as long as they are in its entirety and bounded. I'd be interested to hear if you hear the same.


----------

